# Horse attacked in Edinburgh



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

FAO All Lothian horse owners. A horse at Swanston Livery Yard in Edinburgh was hurt in the field during the night of Wednesday to Thursday morning. Unfortunately at this stage we know it was a deliberate attack during which the horse was cut around his sheath. After surgery at the Bush Equine Hospital, he has had to have his penis amputated and is lucky to be alive, having lost a lost of blood. A knife handle and rope was found in the field, so this was deliberate. Everyone is understandably very shaken, but thankfully the pony is recovering well in equine hospital. PLEASE be vigilant and report any suspicious behaviour.


----------



## Matta (Mar 23, 2013)

Who can do such a terrible act???


----------

